# MartialTalk Announces Major Expansion Project



## Bob Hubbard

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*

*Buffalo NY June 4, 2007* -  MartialTalk.com, one of the premier Internet destinations for martial arts enthusiasts is proud to announce Phase One of a multi part expansion project.

June 2007 will see the opening of 4 new martial arts resource sites under the Martial Talk brand name in partnership with SilverStar WebDesigns Inc.

*JMATalk.com*, A MartialTalk Community dedicated to the friendly and professional discussion of the culture and fighting arts of Japan.

*CMATalk.com*, A MartialTalk Community dedicated to the friendly and professional discussion of the culture and fighting arts of China.

*KMATalk.com*, A MartialTalk Community dedicated to the friendly and professional discussion of the culture and fighting arts of Korea.

*SwordArtsTalk.com*, A MartialTalk Community dedicated to the Polite and Professional exploration of the Traditional Asian and European Sword Arts.

All four sites will feature a selection of the best articles and resources on their particular topic, as well as RSS feeds pulled from the MartialTalk forums. The areas of MartialTalk served by these areas will be Co-Branded to showcase their individuality while maintaining their interconnectivity to the rest of Martial Talk.

Phase Two of the project will begin mid June, with Phase three scheduled for a mid July completion.

Hosting and advertizing services for the new sites will be handled by SilverStar WebDesigns Inc, and all sites will be listed on SilverStar's Community Network, as well as being listed on MartialTalk's own MT Network.



*About The SilverStar Community Network* &#8211; The SCN is a growing network of various internet communities and resource sites dedicated to the open and friendly exchange of ideas. 

*About MartialTalk.com* - With over 6,200 members, MartialTalk.com is one of the Internets leading martial arts destinations. In addition to its popular discussion forum it features a growing reference library, a free on-line magazine, and more. MartialTalk.com serves over 1.800,000 pages to over 256,000 visitors each month. MartialTalk.com is headquartered in Buffalo NY, and has members from all over the world.

*About SilverStar WebDesigns Inc*. - Located in Buffalo NY, the Chicken Wing Capital of the world, SilverStar WebDesigns Inc. is dedicated to offering our clients the best service and support possible. We offer a full spectrum of Internet services including web site design, hosting and e-commerce. We also provide consulting, networking and PC service in the Western New York area. (www.silverstarsites.net)


*CONTACT:*
* Bob Hubbard*
* kaith@MartialTalk.com*
* 716-XXX-XXXX*
* martialtalk.com*

*###*


----------



## arnisador

That's great!


----------



## Chizikunbo

Awesome Bob!


----------



## Tames D

Cool!


----------



## JBrainard

Bob rocks \m/


----------



## Paul B

KMA Talk! Really? Bob..you are the kewlest/most bravest (LOL) man alive. 

:angel: Oh yeah..the other sites are cool,too.


----------



## stickarts

Very cool!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thank you. 


We have several goals for these sites.  
Each site has article and resource sections that we hope to see grow into massive area-specific top-quality information. Alot will point at content on MartialTalk, but we are also looking at other sites and linking to them as well. 

We hope that each site will become an often visited and bookmarked destination for the internet traveler.

We hope that they will help us to attract both the casual surfer and the serious forum member, and as a result help us to continue to increase our membership and the quality and quantity of our content.

We will be regularly adding to the article and resource listings there as we find more information that meets our requirements.

Our overall goal is to be the dominant martial arts information network and community on the Internet. 

Hey, I dream big.


----------



## Kacey

Bob Hubbard said:


> Our overall goal is to be the dominant martial arts information network and community on the Internet.
> 
> Hey, I dream big.



And we who benefit from it thank you!!!!!!!  :asian:


----------



## theletch1

Bob, that is great news!  My only question at this point is...how can we help you make it happen?  Any assistance that I'm able to give is gladly offered.  If none is needed, then I'll see you on the new sites.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

For most of these sites, their forums are our forums, just expanded, enhanced and freshly painted. This way, you can focus on your primary interest, or use the entire MT universe as you see fit.

What we need are more people, more "sink your teeth into it" articles, resources and the like.  I've got a number of ideas on how to get folks better involved in growing them, just need to fine tune it a bit.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

This is great!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Phase 1 Completion diagram.


----------



## MBuzzy

So any hints on what Phase 2 will be?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Right now, I'm looking at a total of 20-30 sites in the network, some more integrated with MT than others. I'm also considering several regional portal sites.  

There are some features I've been researching, and right now the holdup is money and server power. Once I solve the first part, the second part will become attackable. 

I'll be mentioning more on Phase 2 next week though. I'm shooting at the WMAA Buffalo camp this weekend so will be pausing my plans for world domination for a few days.


----------



## Captain Harlock

It has been good to see the continued success and operation of this site.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

MBuzzy said:


> So any hints on what Phase 2 will be?


Stage 2 is currently under way.  Full announcement on when it's done.

Here's one part 

http://martialtalkmagazine.com/


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Here is the big "Hint"

Note that each ??? is another site, and most are currently named and in progress. 

Some are developing domains I've had for a while, others are new.

For example, I've managed to obtain the domain remypresas.com.  I'll be relocating the tribute site currently at martialtalk.com/remy there with very minimal changes.

All totaled, when this is done by Mid-July, the MT Family Network will consist of 28-30 interconnected and related sites. Over time, each of the portal sites will grow and expand, becoming more unique and less like they siblings. It's going to be cool.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Stage Alpha* - Step 1/10 - Move Remy Presas Memorial site from martialtalk.com/remy to it's own domain. - Completed. Site now located at RemyPresas.com


----------



## Chizikunbo

Very Nice Bob! Looking forward to the continued unraveling of this web [pun intended] ;-)
--josh


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Soon as I'm done at the camp this weekend, I'll be launching more sites next week.


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:


> *Stage Alpha* - Step 1/10 - Move Remy Presas Memorial site from martialtalk.com/remy to it's own domain. - Completed. Site now located at RemyPresas.com



This is great! Thanks!

RemyPresas.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Stage 2 Now Complete!*

FMAResources.com - The mission of FMA Resources is to provide the internet Filipino Martial Arts community with a focused portal into the MartialTalk community, and offer unique resource and information content. In addition to MartialTalk, FMAResources includes Filipino news and events from FMATalk.com, as well as links to other quality FMA resources.

HolisticArtsTalk.com - The mission of Holistic Arts Talk is to provide the martial arts community with a focused portal into the MartialTalk healing arts community, and offer unique resource and information content. HAT features articles and resources involving Chi - Ki - Qi - Universal Life Energy, Qigong , Yoga, Shiatsu, Philosophy and Spirituality in the Artsand more! It also feature regularly updated RSS feeds from the MartialTalk forums for your enjoyment.

KenpoTalkMagazine.com - Featuring content from KenpoTalk's Ezine as well as additional resources and news, KenpoTalk Magazine is now online!

MartialTalkMagazine.com - Previously launched, MartialTalkMagazine has now been updated


Stage 3, coming soon!


----------



## LocknBlock

Thats great ! Look forward to the  changes in the future.


----------



## newGuy12

Kacey said:


> And we who benefit from it thank you!!!!!!!  :asian:


Yes!


----------



## Gentle Fist

Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Cruentus

Ever thought of doing one for "reality based" systems? Perhaps a "guntalk" or a "tacticaltalk" or "combativestalk" or "surivaltalk" or something along those lines?

Eh...maybe someday.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I believe it's on the list.......

There's currently 14-20 additional sites to come in the next few months.


----------

